# Folding Knife



## dbriski (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is a project I have been working on the past few weeks. Its a folding knife made from a kit. I made the new scales and did the file work on the spine of the blade and the thumb grip. I also polished up the blade which is a real pain, metal is a lot less forgiving than wood. This is my first knife and its for my BIL's birthday tomorrow. 


Here is the assembled stock kit (comes in pieces). 








Process of making the scales from Nolan's Red Mallee Burl.












And the finished knife













And a closeup to the file work on the spine


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 19, 2007)

From where did you order the kit for that knife?  

Andrew


----------



## Boss302 (Oct 19, 2007)

That's really a nice looking knife.  I've seen the kits but haven't had the time to try one out.  Someone here posted the knife kit web sites a short time ago.  Seeing your finished product will proably psuh me into getting one.  The finish has a very nice sheen.  What did you use?

Pat


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 19, 2007)

Mighty fine. He will love it. Arkansas is the mecca for knife makers and those I know all say getting the polish on the blade is perhaps the hardest part of the process.


----------



## BUGSY (Oct 19, 2007)

knifekits.com and texas knifemakers supply .com  are probably your best 2 places to get them......WATCHOUT! THIS HOBBY CAN GET AS BAD AS PENS OR WORSE REAL EASY........I HAVE FOUND OUT THE HARD WAY  BUT LOVIN IT..BUGSY


----------



## Kalai (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice knife, great job, thanks for showing us your knife, aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## johncrane (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow l like that! great job David[]


----------



## dbriski (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup like Bugsy said, I got it from Knifekits.com. This one is an FL-001.  He really loves the knife and was carrying it around all day and showing everyone.  I use a CA finish  Works for pens, its gota work for a knife.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks great!  I have a few I'm working on also and they are definitely addicting to make


----------



## Fred (Oct 22, 2007)

That is an excellent knife and I am sure it has sparked the interest for many of us here on the Forum.

Hey guys, now we have somebody else to lay the blame on when SWMBO comes complaining about our hobby expenses. Just be sure to tell her that David Briski said to give it a try.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 22, 2007)

David,

I am not sure how many times I have come back to this thread to admire your work.  Folders can be a challenge, and you did an awesome job on this one.  Huge thumbs up!!


----------

